# Tilak's Home!!! *Update*



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

She came a few hours ago, and she is very sweet! I thought she would be much more shy, but after she'd been here a little while, I picked her up and she just started purring. Then she stretched her little head up to my shoulder and closed her eyes while I was petting her.

She and Jinx did get to meet, briefly, a little hissing on his part, one swat, but she didn't seem to care and he didn't try to attack her. She is now safely tucked away in her own room (the bathroom, for now) and we will be going through the slow intro process, but I'm hoping it won't be too bad.

She's now asleep in her bed, but I got some pics. (I'll probably get annoying with these , but I just gotta share her!)

Kneading her blanket into a comfy position:









Still kneading:









Ah, I think I got it!









Yeah, that's it!









I like this bed!









And when a went to look in on her a little later:









So there she is!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

She is so precious. You're so lucky.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh, she looks like she's going to be the perfect lap kitty!!! Jinx will love her in no time. Peekaboo had the same response. It took about 4 days.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

She's so cute!


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Very cute! Love the last pic!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a sweetheart! I'm very happy for you.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Don't worry we don't mind seeing more pics of her! :wink: She is lovely  .


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

What a pretty girl! I am sure they will get along great!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome home Tilak! How did you choose that name? She is so pretty. Love that nose! Keep us posted about your new girl!


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

She looks very happy and at ease already. Good luck with the rest of the intro.


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

Adorable baby


----------



## Cat Fancier (Aug 4, 2004)

She's very pretty, how old is she? Hissing during the 1st meeting is normal, i'm sure Jinx will get use to her in no time.


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Aww, what a sweetie. Shes looks so content already.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks guys! She is very sweet but does spook easily and she still hasn't eaten  I will try some different things today. She hasn't eaten for two days now, from the stress I imagine - it was a long car ride.

Mitts & Tess - she was named by spittles, who trapped her when she was a baby - her litter was born to a feral, but all of the kittens have been found homes now

Cat Fancier - she just turned 6 months


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

There's Beechnut babyfood (meat flavors, no onion) & Nutrical at Petco or Petsmart to stimulate appetite and add calories. I'd give her whatever she will eat. Poor baby.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That's adorable how they knead their bed before sleeping, Sugar does that too. She's really pretty


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

How's she today? Has she eaten anything yet?


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

when i brought vars home, he didn't eat for 3 days, I was worried, but he came around. I'm sure she will also. She's totally beautiful!


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

How exiting! I'm so happy your new baby is home. I'm sure Jinx will come around soon enough. 
He'll be the best big brother!

Congrats!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks for asking about the eating situation, guys, I was a little concerned about her.

Good news: she ate some! I got a can of Friskies Chicken in Gravy (it is what she was eating before her foster mom switched her onto a diet similar to Jinx’s, and I thought the old food might appeal to her enough to eat a little) - she lapped up all the juice (from about 1/2 can) and ate several chunks, too. She is also drinking water. I would have liked her to eat more, but at least I am confident she will eat now. Once she’s eating regularly, I guess I’ll have to play with my food rotation to find her favorites. 

For now I've just left her alone with the Friskies so as not to distract her. She's so cute; I was sitting on the floor, and she'd go eat a little, but then she'd come back purring and rubbing her body all over me. Then she'd eat some more, come back and rub some more, etc. I hope now that I'm not in there distracting her, she will eat more of it. Also, before, she'd huddle in her bed, or hide behind the toilet, but if I picked her up, she'd purr and let me hold her. Today, she started coming to me when I put out my hand and called her. Sometimes, if I walk into the bathroom, she'll run right up to me and start purring and rubbing against my legs. When I sit down, she'll sit either right against my leg or right in my lap. She is definitely looking like a lap kitty, :lol: .


----------



## Cat Fancier (Aug 4, 2004)

I think she'll get over the not eating phase, when i 1st brought Presley home he wouldnt eat for the 1st 60 hours but now he eats like a horse. (almost 1 1/2 5.5oz cans a day)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a wonderful little girl she is! I love furry purrers!  Of course, the bathroom is her domain, so I think it's sweet of her to allow you in there.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Great news, so glad to hear she's eating, drinking & getting used to you  . I hope she'll get used to Jinx too :wink: .


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

DesnBaby said:


> I hope she'll get used to Jinx too :wink: .


Funny, because she lived with other cats before, and because she's new here, she doesn't mind him at all. He just doesn't like her. Yet. :lol: We're working on that.


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

Jinx will come around. I was surprised how quickly my Dusty took to Bella. They were napping together within a week of being introduced!


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Aww, she's settling in


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

That's so great that you have her home at last! Glad to hear she is beginning to settle in a bit more! I'm sure Jinx will get used to her with time, don't worry about that!


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

I know it's only been one day, but I'm wondering if she has eaten any more. Did she sleep with you last night? How's Jinx doing?


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Okay, I'll update. She didn't sleep with me last night - since she's been in the bathroom I was worried a change of scenery would only stress her out more. She didn't eat a whole lot yesterday, but I did get her to eat a whole jar of baby food last night. I was hoping that would get something in her and stimulate her appetite.

I spent some time with her last night, too and she perked up. She played for the first time! It was very exciting for me - I liked the mellow kitty she was, but it's sort of strange seeing a kitten with no interest in toys. She also got her voice back; now I know why they told me she was a talker! She already has the loudest purr I have ever heard, but now she also meows quite loudy - whenever you stop petting her.

She did great today! Ate most of a 3oz can in the AM and a whole 3oz can in the early PM. I'm gonna offer her some more later. She also started crying and scratching at the door to get out, so I put Jinx in a bedroom, and let her out. She came out just like she owned the place and went straight to the window. Then she started tearing back and forth across the house like some kind of monster :wink:. She was so mellow up till now, I'd forgotten the wild side kittens have. :lol: Since she doesn't want to be locked in the bathroom anymore, and she's eating and seems to be feeling comfortable, I'm going to move her stuff to my bedroom tonight and see how it goes.

Jinx is not wild about the situation, but has stopped going to the door to hiss! I may try a face to face meeting in a couple of days, but I want to get her food rotation and everything down to where she and I are both comfortable and content.

Jinx is doing well with all this, even though he doesn't like it. He is his normal snuggly self. I expected him to be a little more shaken up since he's typically really shy and sensitive, but he's been normal - other than the ocassional hiss at the bathroom door. He doesn't even seem to mind the few times I've put him in the other room so she could come out. When he gets let out, he goes straight for a lap. He doesn't even seem put off by the fact that her scent is all over his stuff. I'm hoping this is all a good sign.

I will update this if anything new happens! I'm just so glad she's eating and has attained a "normal" (if not devilish) activity level.


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

How wonderful! It sounds like things are coming together. 
I hope Jinx takes to her quickly. I know when Faerie Tail showed up, Taffy's nose was bent out of shape for just a few days. Then it was like they couldn't remember ever _not_ being together. :wink: 

Keep us updated!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

So, you now have a sweet little ball of energy! Great! Have you been doing "the vanilla thing" and switching bedding to give them the same scent? Wait until the two of them start playing chase. You'll have a great time! There's nothing funnier than two kittens playing and chasing each other!  Tornado T and tornado J! Oh, well; you didn't want those collectibles anyway, did you?


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Yes, we've been doing all the introduction stuff, plus they have switched "territory" so she gets to come out and spend time with us. We did a face to face today, no problems except an occasional hiss from him. They actually were sitting about three feet apart, each in a lap, and were fine with it (for like 1/2 hour). Then she did something really bold - went and ate out of his food dish! He just watched her, didn't hiss or rush at her or anything. Anyway, they are still mainly separated, but since things went so calmly, we'll be letting them both spend a little time out together, and see how they do. He does chase her sometimes, but only because sometimes she bolts when he gets near her. It's pretty funny, because she'll run for a second, then turn and stare at him, and he'll actually back down. She's tried to approach him when he's sleeping and/or really mellow - she lived with other cats before, so I get the idea she might like to play with him. Plus, she never hisses at him, just stares when he's being a little naughty!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think they're going to be great friends! I'll bet she becomes the Alpha Cat. Female cats have a way of doing that!


----------

